# Good Toslink Rec.



## Nass027 (Oct 25, 2006)

I was wondering if anybody could recommend good Toslink cable to run from my iMac to my DAC?Not going the USB route. Also is there a length limit before performance goes down?Thanks


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm not 100% if the iMac is the same as the Mac Book, but Apple makes a 3.5M to toslink adapter/cable that plugs into the head phone out. It needs to be ordered online.

If you have a toslink out of your iMac, then I wouldn't worry too much about spending mega bucks on an audiophile cable. 

As for length, as it is digital, you shouldn't experience any signal degradation at all. With that said, I wouldn't run a cable longer than let's say 50ft (if you can find one).


----------



## Nass027 (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks for the help.mine has a Headphone/Digital Audio out (toslink) on the back.I was thinking of running about a 10-12 ft length.I'm new to this computer audio systems thing so i'm starting the journey un-educated but reading a lot.My DAC does 96/24 from USB in but 192/24 from SPD/F in,so that's why i'm looking to go this way.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Nov 30, 2009)

I purchased a toslink to mini-toslink (3.5mm) to run from my MacBook HTPC to my Onkyo AVR from MonoPrice and it has been perfect for over 2 years now. I have a 15ft one I think, but they sell them in all sizes and as usual with MonoPrice, they are significantly cheaper than anywhere else for all wiring needs.


----------

